# iPad 2 me demande toujours de sélectionner du WIFI



## MacBookair22 (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème avec mon iPad 2. Des que je suis avec Safari, il ne peut s'empêcher de me demander toutes les dix minutes de choisir un wifi alors que je suis déjà connecté. 
Il me rajoute aussi qu'il y a un problème avec les données cellulaires alors que j'ai désactivées ces dernières.

Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de ma Livebox puisque je ne recense aucun problème de ce genre sur mon MacBook Air et mon iPod Touch.

Auriez vous une idée pour ce problème vraiment... embarrassant, pour rester poli !

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## MacBookair22 (20 Novembre 2011)

Oui en effet !


----------



## MacBookair22 (23 Novembre 2011)

Désolé de ma réponse si tardive, je vais essayer ça. Merci !


----------

